# Snow bunny Billy pic!



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's my new bun..... not sure how long he'll last:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

HAHA what a gorgeous bun!!! Hope he lasts long time! I do not have the patience for that lol! xx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Brilliant!! That's fantastic!! Love it!! :thumbup:


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks. What bunny type do you think he is? lol


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Ermmm...a snow bunny?!?! (sorry to not be more inventive!!)


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ha ha, yes he must be that variety...

And he needs friends! For fun, anyone can enter the snow buu comp. I got an email thru from British Bunnies. Deadline tomorrow:

Winter Snow Bunny Competition « britishbunnies.co.uk

Have a go and post your entires on here! Billy needs friends!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I LOVE it!!! So cute.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> I LOVE it!!! So cute.


Thanks. The fact that it's -12 degrees C out there means it's still doing well!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Ha ha that's brilliant! He looks like a giant breed to me and def an albino rabbit  maybe a continental giant albino?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

that is great!

we dont have enough snow for that at the moment, although we have the cold!

Me and my boyfriend between us made a snow dog and cat and a snowman and snow-woman and a dalek in the last snow!

*Heidi*


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> that is great!
> 
> we dont have enough snow for that at the moment, although we have the cold!
> 
> ...


Aww, well the snow is melting and now we have a a snow cat.... or dog?!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw no! RIP Billy!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

helebelina said:


> Aw no! RIP Billy!


Lol. Bless him. He had a good run for a snow variety!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Billy won the snow bunnies comp!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Yay!!! Well done Billy!! :thumbup:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lol thats scary!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

well done


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> lol thats scary!


Vampire rabbit with red food dye features!


----------

